# What LD Plow to get? How to Plow this Driveway?



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey guys;

I am looking for a plow for my '06 Tundra DoubleCab 4WD and some advice as to how to plow this driveway.

I live in Northern Michigan, and get LOTS of blowing/drifting snow at my house.

I have a 100' concrete-paved driveway, with a single-car turn-around that I need to plow. I also have a very small 50'x50' asphalt-paved parking pad here at my shop that I will plow. Both jobs should be SUPER easy.

I am not sure how I should plow the driveway......*Please see the diagram of my driveway*, the tree with the X in it can be removed, if need be. The camper can be plowed-in, I do not care. The driveway is 100' long.

Do I even NEED a plow that has power side-to-side adjustment????

I obviously don't need a HD commercial plow for this application. I plan to use this setup for 6 or 7 years. I *DO NOT* want to have to upgrade the front suspension on this truck, and YES I have to drive the truck to work and back every day with the plow on the truck (6 miles each way). I can deal with SOME sag, but nothing excessive (or damaging to the truck).

I am considering a new Snobear personal plow ( approx $1,200 ) though I would be willing to spend a little more money to get something that would last me longer/better suit my needs/have better re-sale value down the road, if that is the case. Problem is, the next step up is into a "real" plow that is at least $3,000+ brand new.

I would certainly consider a nice USED plow (I dont need it until next year), though I dont want something that will be a POS 

Are the SnoWay (w/ DP), Suburbanity/Homesteader by Meyer/Fisher, Curtis, etc etc going to require suspension mods to the truck to prevent excessive sag, or not? Some of these are only 250-300 lbs, plus vehicle mount........

Any thoughts would be appreciated...............(and no, I'm not interested in buying a beater 4WD plow truck, because I need to drive this to work and back every day

Thanks! Ben


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I would look for a USED poly Sno away for your truck 7.5 foot should do you or spend your money on a NEW 2 stage snow thrower my .02 cents:waving: 
JOSH


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

WALKERS;374047 said:


> I would look for a USED poly Sno away for your truck 7.5 foot should do you or spend your money on a NEW 2 stage snow thrower my .02 cents:waving:
> JOSH


I already have a nice 2-stage snow thrower, but we live on a blind hill, and I'm a bit concerened about getting run over, snowblowing by the street. I have more protection if I get hit in the truck Plus, snowblowing sucks when it's +5 degrees out with blowing snow


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

do you need all year access to the camper? also, how big are those tree/bush things ( im guessing thats what they are)


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Bury the camper, I dont need it until spring)) 

The trees in the yard are APPLE trees, about 10 feet high.

The row by the street are 75+ foot tall Poplar trees. 

Ben


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*Fisher 7.5 Light Duty Plow MM 2*

$3400 from CPW (sponsor of this site and a good company)

The reason I would recommend this plow is for the Minute Mount2 system. Its very easy to put on and take off. When off you don't have tons of structure hanging off the vehicle so going to work is no prob. The plow is just below commercial grade but way better than the basic junk, so it will last you a long time. Fisher has very good resale.

I would add ProWings and a Backdrag Edge --see my signature line link.

Here is how I would plow your house:


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

JETTIX
Check the thread about 07 chevy tahoe pics light duty Snow away plow. it is right below your thread. 
JOSH


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Grn Mtn;374072 said:


> $3400 from CPW (sponsor of this site and a good company)
> 
> The reason I would recommend this plow is for the Minute Mount2 system. Its very easy to put on and take off. When off you don't have tons of structure hanging off the vehicle so going to work is no prob. The plow is just below commercial grade but way better than the basic junk, so it will last you a long time. Fisher has very good resale.
> 
> ...


This looks good to me. On large snowfalls or wet ones I would do 5,6 and 7 first even if I had to do it twice. I would try not to drive over the snow and pack it in. Just my .02


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Grn Mtn, that's exactly the method I'd use to plow that driveway. Good Post.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Agreed with the plowing methods & use of Fisher MM2. The other option might be (as mentioned) to push all snow out of the driveway, then back into the yard (not pushing across the street) to avoid driving over unplowed areas. Then finish up 8,9,10. And the Fisher LD ought to be just right for that truck, not sagging the front like a RD would, so travel with this truck would be fine. Most of us who use plow trucks for personal vehicles or errand trucks too will take plows off between plowings, and the Fisher is great for that.

Good luck!

~Kevin


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

All excellent information, THANK YOU Grn Mtn for the diagram, very helpful. I wondered about back-dragging away from the garage and then plowing it over by the camper..........

As it is, I always back the truck into the garage, so I have the ability to plow it out of the driveway (though I cannot plow it into the street). 

What is the name of CPW ?? 

Thanks, Ben


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Grn Mtn;374072 said:


> Here is how I would plow your house:


Lines 6 and 7 seem a little crocked when they should be straight, or is does it mean take a sip of coffee at that point?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

YardMedic;374102 said:


> ...The other option might be (as mentioned) to push all snow out of the driveway, then back into the yard (not pushing across the street) to avoid driving over unplowed areas. ...
> ~Kevin


 My concern is his comment about the blind hillcrest, pushing it into the street, turning around and pushing back into the yard might cause an accident in that short time. Because of this I would concider getting a warning beacon to put on the top of the truck that plugs into your cigar lighter. This way people comming might see it reflecting off the trees before cresting the hill.

Thanks guys for the positive remarks.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Jettix2;374157 said:


> All excellent information, THANK YOU Grn Mtn for the diagram, very helpful. I wondered about back-dragging away from the garage and then plowing it over by the camper..........
> 
> As it is, I always back the truck into the garage, so I have the ability to plow it out of the driveway (though I cannot plow it into the street).
> 
> ...


Central Parts Warehouse has a link button on the top of your screen.

If you are in the garage you can plow it quite different and safer. come pushing out of the garage and turn into the lawn down by the popular trees, pretend the street is the garage and backdrag by the road and push into the lawn, then push the turn around as noted earlier.


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, the driveway is about 150 feet from the crest of the hill........unmarked rural road, so cars are going anywhere 50+mph ......................

Just pulling out of the driveway can be scary, let alone standing out there with a snowblower.

As it is, I snowblow ONLY at night (so I can see the headlights of cars coming up the hill), and I park my truck out on the shoulder of the road, running, with lights on, so that people can see it as they crest the hill, and they give me space. It's pretty stupid, I need to just get a plow before I get run over


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

ThisIsMe;374168 said:


> Lines 6 and 7 seem a little crocked when they should be straight, or is does it mean take a sip of coffee at that point?


LOL , no thats what happens when you answer the cell while sipping coffee, shifting into 2nd and scratching yer nuts


----------



## plowinzr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

if ur only doing ur driveway the homesteader from fisher wouldnt be a bad idea. its lightweight so u dont need to upgrade ur suspension and its probably alot cheaper than the minute mount. ive got an s10 but i use the minute mount because i do commercial plowing.


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the helpful comments. 

I will check CPW and also watch for a nice, used plow. 

If it ends up that I cannot find a decent plow for $2000 or less, would I be stupid to buy a Snowbear???

Ie, my dad always taught me to buy the right tools for the job, which is why I skip "consumer line" Black and Decker, and buy Dewalt/Bosch/Makita power tools.......... I KNOW I can plow my driveway with a Snowbear, just wondering if it will fall apart 5 years down the road (I know it wont be worth squat, for sure, after I take it out of the box!!), or if you think I'll find a need for power side-to-side adjust on the plow (I dont THINK I need it, but ya never know). 

Ben


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

The absolute cheapest REAL plow I've found is a Blizzard, at $3099 not installed, and I dont like it because the lights stay on the truck. 

My question is more basic............get by with a new SnowBear, or buy a USED plow? How much plow can you get for $2000-ish, including vehicle mount???

Ben


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Grn Mtn;374177 said:


> LOL , no thats what happens when you answer the cell while sipping coffee, shifting into 2nd and scratching yer nuts


I knew you had it all planned out like that. Smart fellow.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Jettix2;374193 said:


> The absolute cheapest REAL plow I've found is a Blizzard, at $3099 not installed, and I dont like it because the lights stay on the truck.
> 
> My question is more basic............get by with a new SnowBear, or buy a USED plow? How much plow can you get for $2000-ish, including vehicle mount???
> 
> Ben


Lights come off the Blizzard. Adds about 15 seconds to the removal process.

Or you forgot a used Snowbear. Some of them are going cheap, like $400 or less. Could try it and upgrade afterwards if you were not happy.

Just a note, using the above diagram, you would need to get out of the truck twice with the Snowbear.

Tough call. Both will surely last 5 or more years with proper care.


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, tough call..........I'll have to see what I can find.

I hate buying something that's 10x what I need, but also sucks to buy something and find out it's not enough

Thanks, Ben


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

* all jokes aside...anyone that can come up with such a precise drawing can certainly figure that out  *


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Killer;374207 said:


> * all jokes aside...anyone that can come up with such a precise drawing can certainly figure that out  *


$2813.30 for a BRAND NEW Fisher Homesteader (not installed) from CPW...........Hmmm, that's pretty tempting. I can rationalize that with my wife "Yes Honey, it's twice the price of the Snowbear, but it's much more plow".............when it's 3x the money, it's a more difficult arguement


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Jettix
If your are mechanicaly inclined you should be able to mount the plow yourself. Save you a few hundred dollars. .02 worth


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Jettix2;374212 said:


> $2813.30 for a BRAND NEW Fisher Homesteader (not installed) from CPW...........Hmmm, that's pretty tempting. I can rationalize that with my wife "Yes Honey, it's twice the price of the Snowbear, but it's much more plow".............when it's 3x the money, it's a more difficult arguement


Do not get the Homesteader! It does not have the MM2 Mounting system... hang on I'm researching something for you, so don't go anywhere, just had to interject.


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Grn Mtn;374220 said:


> Do not get the Homesteader! It does not have the MM2 Mounting system... hang on I'm researching something for you, so don't go anywhere, just had to interject.


OK, take your time


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

2ND CHEAPEST was the Blizzard 680LT at $3099.00 plus Michigan tax.

Neither installed.

I've put brushguards, brake controllers, hitches, etc on before, I am thinking I can put a plow on.

PS: It is a 2006 Toyota Tundra DoubleCab 4WD, SR5, 4.7 V8

Ben


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

okay so I can't find a friggin price but it looks like the other alternative is the sno-way 22 for your vehicle, with the added option of downpressure. Don't get snowbear!


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

A local dealer had the SnoWay 26 series with DP for about $3500.00 (check ebay completed items, he is Muskegon Brake, had it for $3399 starting $3549 BIN)

That is $800 more than the Homesteader..............

What is wrong with the mount on the Homesteader?? 

...ok, I wont buy a Snowbear)

Ben


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

While I've never really researched used equipment, there MUST be some stuff in the LD range (and I'm diehard Fisher up here!) that's a couple years old. A commercial-use Fisher can and often does last 20 years with routine maintenance, so there's no reason a 7'6" LD on the same MM2 system couldn't last 20 years on the next 3 trucks you own. 

I must have missed what you said about the crest of a hill and a busy road, otherwise I probably wouldn't have suggested pushing out in the street temporarily. In a quiet residential area it's no biggie -- make a pile & then push it off to the side into your own yard. Busier roads & hills would be a big risk. My bad!!

~Kevin


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

No problem........I wont push it into the road

Fishers website has all kinds of cool videos on the Homesteader, but squat for pictures of the blade/mount up close. So it doesnt have the MM2 system. What DOES it have? The video of the guy pushing the plow onto his truck doesnt look too hard. ??

Ben


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

YardMedic;374241 said:


> While I've never really researched used equipment, there MUST be some stuff in the LD range (and I'm diehard Fisher up here!) that's a couple years old. A commercial-use Fisher can and often does last 20 years with routine maintenance, so there's no reason a 7'6" LD on the same MM2 system couldn't last 20 years on the next 3 trucks you own.
> 
> I must have missed what you said about the crest of a hill and a busy road, otherwise I probably wouldn't have suggested pushing out in the street temporarily. In a quiet residential area it's no biggie -- make a pile & then push it off to the side into your own yard. Busier roads & hills would be a big risk. My bad!!
> 
> ~Kevin


PS: If you go to Fishers website, and use their select-a-plow guide, it only lists the Suburbanite for my truck. It does not show the 7-6 LD as an option.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I paid 2200 bucks for my used 8ft fisher HD mm1 with everything needed for installation. Really good condition, Some paint peeling, not necessary, but it will be repainted. You should easily be able to find something under $2k used for your truck. Like others said, fishers hold their value!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Jettix2;374240 said:


> A local dealer had the SnoWay 26 series with DP for about $3500.00 (check ebay completed items, he is Muskegon Brake, had it for $3399 starting $3549 BIN)
> 
> That is $800 more than the Homesteader..............
> 
> ...


The Homesteader is a shorter height plow, does not have the minute mount system, is a lighter plow -worse for backdrag, does not have the same thickness of steel........


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Jettix2;374248 said:


> No problem........I wont push it into the road
> 
> Fishers website has all kinds of cool videos on the Homesteader, but squat for pictures of the blade/mount up close. So it doesnt have the MM2 system. What DOES it have? The video of the guy pushing the plow onto his truck doesnt look too hard. ??
> 
> Ben


I just helped my buddy the other day mount his plow and I thought I was going to blow a head gasket. first we had to line up the truck, then manually shift the plow mounts over a tad, then back the truck up a little bit, then re-align the mounts, then lift it up as he drove forward again then we got one pin in with a hammer, then had to lift and bang and pull the plow over to get the other pin in......did I mention it was 5*F and 2' of snow. No frickin' way would I do this for a living.


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

What kind of plow was it? That doesnt sound like ANY fun


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Jettix2;374269 said:


> What kind of plow was it? That doesnt sound like ANY fun


it was an older style, to be honest I am not sure, but it had the 2 pins you had to line up and mount like the homesteader is talking about.


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

....now THAT sounds like a royal PITA!!! ))


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

*Drive*

Man, that brings back some memories! I had a house on a pretty steep hill with almost the identical setup as you have. Except the parking area was on the other side. My down hill side was toward your camper. It was downright dangerous anytime I had to work around the street apron. Even with a super bright strobe, cars/trucks would come over the hill way too fast and slide to avoid me. Almost got hit quite a few times. I worked it so that I would be in the street the least amount of time and the snow was pushed toward the down hill side since that's where it was going when it melted.


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I keep working the "safety" angle of this plan with my wife................

Ya know, Honey, it would be safer with me plowing in a truck.....


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

I gotta say I don't see what is dangerous about snowblowing, it just sucks when its cold and takes longer. Do people come over the hill and drive on the apron of your driveway?


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Grn Mtn;374457 said:


> I gotta say I don't see what is dangerous about snowblowing, it just sucks when its cold and takes longer. Do people come over the hill and drive on the apron of your driveway?


Very, very close.........

A lady down the street was nearly killed 2 years ago when someone ran her over (on a riding lawn mower w/ snow blower attachment) while she was turning it around at the end of the driveway to blow the other direction. The driver was drunk, but still, it happens.

Sometimes, you can't even tell where the driveway ends and the road starts.......


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I would say go with the western suburbanite very light weight and can get the job done i personally have a blizzard 760 but if all your doing is that small of a job just my opinion but you opinion's are like @** holes every has one and they all stink


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Jettix2;374249 said:


> PS: If you go to Fishers website, and use their select-a-plow guide, it only lists the Suburbanite for my truck. It does not show the 7-6 LD as an option.


Right, been to Fisher's site and have seen the results of select a size. Dealers/installers will be able to tell you a little more about what can go on it, but your truck should be able to handle the LD without any modifications. That's exactly the size truck the LD is designed for -- 1/2 ton pickups.


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the help


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

*Homesteader*

I have a homie on my '04 Trailblazer.

The mount is super simple.
The receivers on the truck allow for a lot of alignment mismatch (up/down/left/right) when you pull up to the plow. All you have to do is drive them to the back, release the spring loaded pins and push the plow gear up to engage. It takes a minute or two once you get used to it.

The plow is light enough to move it into position by hand if you can't manage to drive up to it. A couple years after I got it, I even put casters on the bottom feet of the jacks and made some clip on casters for the blade to make moving it around the driveway and garage a breeze.

Download the User's Manual from their web site to see how the mount/unmount operation works.

The plow has a back drag edge mounted on it and I've not had any issues with it backdragging. It has a hydraulic lock feature to prevent it riding up over the snow. Going forward, it scrapes as good as my old full sized Western Pro Plow. I worked a 28" snowfall last year with it- all in one shot at the end of the storm. No problem.

Nice feature is the recievers can be taken off the truck in summer to give more ground clearance. Two clevis pins and two clips per. They come off in seconds.


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info, that was quite helpful.

I'll do one of three things:

1) Buy a SnowBear for $1,000 .............(BIG drawback is that it won't backdrag well.....the fact that it doesnt have power side-to-side is a PITA but I could live with it if I had to...) I am sure this plow would work for what I need, would last for 5 or 6 years of light use, and if my wife won't let me spend enough for option 2 or 3, it certainly is better than snow-blowing

2) Buy a Fisher Homesteader, for about $2,600 if I get lucky, can avoid a huge '07/08 price increase, and can get on a pre-season buy in June. Local shop has a great price on them, and if I order on a pre-season order, there is no shipping cost. Right now, they're out, and I would incur shipping if they special ordered one. I think this is the best bet, for the money, if I can get my wife to agree to spend that much money. It has full hydraulics, lights, the mount is OK to use (see post above), it's got the "Lock Down" feature which helps with backdragging, and it's a Fisher so it should last awhile and have good resale value.

3) Same local shop can also put together a SnoWay setup for my truck....price around $2900-ish range..........cheapest way is to use (brand new) discontinued ST blade, power pack, and current mount for my truck.......the mount and powerpack are out of stock, trying to avoid shipping charges, so we'd throw it on the pre-season order in June.......the setup would NOT have downpressure or light setup.......just bare-bones, trying to get what I need. The 22 series would run about $3035 from a different place in Michigan (again, no DP, though I think that one did have the lights) ......... I realize the SNOWAY plows are both a more quality plow, though they're more money.

All prices are plus tax in MI..........the guy was real helpful, his prices are great, and he was REALLY making an effort to find me a quality plow setup at a price I can afford. He sells most of the major brands and said the Homesteader/Suburbanite is a quality light-duty plow and would work well for me.

Problem with finding USED equipment for my truck is that it's a Toyota Tundra, so there are fewer plow types/brands to choose from, and a LOT fewer on the market for sale. If I could find a quality piece, at a good price, in Michigan, you bet I'd buy it.

SO that's where we're at................

I forgot to ask him the weight difference between the SnoWay ST and the Suburbanite once it's mounted on the truck...........I know the 22 series is a lot lighter.



Ben


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Jettix2;375590 said:


> .....the fact that it doesnt have power side-to-side is a PITA but I could live with it if I had to...


you keep mentioning this and I keep forgetting to say What the hell are you talking about I know of only like one municiple setup (Frink maybe) that actually allows you to shift the plow over to allow for benching.

Blizzard power plows have hydraulic wings that extend out but the main plow stays the same.

I would try to go for the Homesteader if you can. Good luck:waving:


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Grn Mtn;375611 said:


> you keep mentioning this and I keep forgetting to say What the hell are you talking about I know of only like one municiple setup (Frink maybe) that actually allows you to shift the plow over to allow for benching.
> 
> Blizzard power plows have hydraulic wings that extend out but the main plow stays the same.
> 
> I would try to go for the Homesteader if you can. Good luck:waving:


....I don't know what else to call it........the SnowBear has power up and down (via an electric winch) but manual side-to-side adjustment (turning the blade, left to right, whatever) that requires getting out of the truck to adjust from left, to center, to right, etc.

...that's what I meant


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Grn Mtn;375611 said:


> you keep mentioning this and I keep forgetting to say What the hell are you talking about I know of only like one municiple setup (Frink maybe) that actually allows you to shift the plow over to allow for benching.
> 
> Blizzard power plows have hydraulic wings that extend out but the main plow stays the same.
> 
> I would try to go for the Homesteader if you can. Good luck:waving:


The more correct term is power-angle. 

Not side-side.


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, what he said, Power Angle 

Thanks! Ben


----------

